# Epiphytic Black Rabbit's Foot Fern



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have read on multiple threads that the mentioned fern can be planted epiphytically. I am interested in putting it on a cork tube, but was curious if anyone has had any success doing so, or if it will be healthier in the substrate.
Thanks,
Ryan T.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

It can be grown epiphytically (I have done it on Cork tubes and other driftwood). However, it has taken me months to get it established. If you arent that patient, you wont want to cut it up, just clean the soil off of it, put some sphagnum around it and mount it without taking cuttings of the rhizomes.


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advise! If I wrap up its roots and place ontop of a cork tube, will it be able to hold itself up? Will I have to perhaps place vertical toothpicks beside its stems and wrap them together to keep it standing? Sorry for the extra questions, I'm very green at this and I don't mean my thumb!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I would use floral wire or fishing line to attach it.... just wrap some sphagnum around it and then attach it to the cork tube with the wire. I have done this in several tanks, and never really had an issue unless I didnt do a good enough job with the wire to keep it in place. As long as you wrap it tight, shouldnt be an issue, and unless you are looking extremely closely it really isnt and issue visually.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

BrokenArrow13 said:


> Thanks for the advise! If I wrap up its roots and place ontop of a cork tube, will it be able to hold itself up? Will I have to perhaps place vertical toothpicks beside its stems and wrap them together to keep it standing? Sorry for the extra questions, I'm very green at this and I don't mean my thumb!


Mike is used to dumb questions. He has me as a customer


----------

